
A Warm Welcome to Our New Team Member - konvai
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/warm-welcome-our-new-teammember-malin-andersson
======
konvai
[http://www.konvai.com](http://www.konvai.com) or
[https://angel.co/konvai](https://angel.co/konvai)

